
Where Are the Startups? Loss of Dynamism Is Impeding Growth - casefields
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/06/business/economy/start-ups-growth.html
======
bediger4000
Hand wringing and pearl clutching.

If anyone were serious about this, they'd look into it, and probably decide
that US laws that encourage larger and larger corporations, tying healthcare
to a particular employer, no-compete agreements, and using "intellectual
property" laws to grant ownership of ideas are almost certainly the problem.

Will any of those problems go away? Hell no. They make too much money right
now, and grant too much pleasant power over employees right now.

